
The impact of color palettes on the prices of paintings (2017) - prismatic
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00181-017-1413-4
======
nwellnhof
> Our main finding is the existence of a strong positive correlation between
> the price of a work and its surface occupied by colors from the blue-teal
> and orange clusters.

The orange/blue contrast again:
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContra...](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast)

------
phoe-krk
[https://sci-hub.tw/10.1007/s00181-017-1413-4](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1007/s00181-017-1413-4)

------
AndrewOMartin
Abstract: We emphasize that color composition is an important characteristic
of a painting. It impacts the auction price of a painting, but it has never
been considered in previous studies on art markets. By using Picasso’s
paintings and paintings of Color Field Abstract Expressionists sold in
Chrisite’s and Sotheby’s auctions in New York between 1998 and 2016, we
demonstrate the method to analyze color compositions: How to extract color
palettes from a painting image and how to measure color characteristics. We
propose two measures: (1) the surface occupied by specific colors, (2) color
diversity of a painting composition. Controlling for all conventional painting
and sale characteristics, our empirical results find significant evidence of
contrastive paintings, i.e., paintings with high diversity of colors, carrying
a premium than equivalent artworks which are performed in monochromatic style.
In the case of Picasso’s paintings, our econometric analysis shows that some
colors are associated with high prices.

[My comment] The ability to extract the colour palette seems much more
interesting than the observation that some palettes were correlated with
higher auction prices.

~~~
everdev
> The ability to extract the colour palette seems much more interesting

It's trivial to extract colors from images.

The biggest challenge might be lighting conditions affecting the hues, but if
you have standard lighting or even close to it it's pretty easy.

------
Horticulture
Nice little touch in Fig.7 (actually, all of their visualizations) is that it
uses the Orange/Blue contrast they identified!

------
chris_wot
I just gotta say it - I'm disappointed that a Springer publication got to the
main page of HN.

~~~
tannhaeuser
Huh? Care to elaborate?

~~~
neuralk
The article is paywalled, unless you have access through a university or other
library.

The high price you'd pay for paywalled papers goes in large part to the
publisher for no real tangible benefit. Most research, and likely the linked
article, are funded either directly or indirectly through public funds like
taxes. So it is especially obnoxious to see an interesting article like the
one linked be locked down.

As for why it's bad etiquette on the front page of HN, the free-and-open ethos
common among hackers (at least, old school ones...) would usually see someone
link directly to a pdf, instead of this.

